# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  ثبت داده در جدول فرزند براساس جدول والد

## ro3vayedel

باسلام خدمت تمام اساتید بنده سه تا جدول دارم که با همدیگه در ارتباط هستن


 جدول کشور (tbl_Country):   Id_Country   ,    Name_Country    ,   Flag_Country 
 جدول استان   (tbl_State) :   Id_State    ,        Name_State    ,      Id_Country
 جدول شهر       (tbl_City):    Id_City    ,          Name_City     ,         Id_State 

 بنده در فرم ثبت نام پرسنل نیاز به ثبت  شهر محل زندگی دارم یعنی   Id_City  از جدول  Tbl_City  اما مشکل اینجا خودش رو نشون داد که به دلیل جامع نبودن دیتابیسم بعضی از استان ها هستن که شهری برای آنها ثبت نشده . الان کاری که میخوام انجام بدم اینه که تمام استان های جدول State  که شهری در جدول City ندارند ، نام استان بعنوان شهر در جدول city ثبت بشه که هیچ استانی بدون شهر نباشه. ممنون میشم دوستان یک T-SQL دراختیارم قرار بدن واسه اینکار، ممنون و سپاسگذارم.

----------


## parvizwpf

شما بجای اینکار یک آیتم شهر بسازید بنام 'نامشخص' ، که اینجوری آیدی ذخیره شده هم از جنس خود تیبل شهر باشه نه چیز دیگه

----------


## ro3vayedel

دوست عزیز هنگام دریافت اطلاعات پرسنل فقط آیدی شهر ذخیره میشه در تیبل پرسنل ، اگر شهر نامشخص انتخاب بشه اونوقت استان و کشور هم مشخص نخواهد شد . بنده یک روش میخوام که درمیان داده های جدول استان جستجو کنه و اگر داده ای متناظر با آن در جدول شهر نباشه نام همان استان بعنوان نام شهر متناسبش در جدول شهر ذخیره بشه.

----------


## parvizwpf

خب الان از نام تمام استان ها به عنوان شهر ذخیره ای داشته باشید درصورتی که پیدا نشد از اونها استفاده کنید

----------


## darna_computer

سلام. من یه مشکلی دارم. وقتی فرم فرزندم رو توی فرم اصلی باز میکنم، زمانی که فرم های غیر فرزند رو باز میکنم، فرم فرزندم میره پشت زمینه فرم اصلی قرار میگیره. اما من میخوام این فرم فرزند همیشه توی صفحه باشه و کاربر بتونه انو ببینه. الان هم توی برنامه م نتونستم مشکلش رو حل کنم. کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
لینک برنامه م هماینجاست. اگه ببینید متوجه میشید. خیلی برام مهمه. لطفا کمک کنید.

----------

